# Leichtes Trapez Trekking Bike



## B1ke-M4xe (14. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich, obwohl "ladies only" an der Tür stand, trotzdem mal hereingewagt, in der Hoffnung, nicht sofort wieder rausgeschmissen zu werden.

Meine Frau möchte ab und zu mit uns Jungs mitfahren- leichte Touren, eher Straße/Radwege/Feldwege. Aktuell fährt sie ein Maxim Anno 1902, vorne mit Korb, Nabenschaltung und Felgenbremse. Spitzname das Radls bei uns: Eisenschwein 

Gesucht wird ein leichtes Trekking mit tieferem Einstieg, also "Rock-tauglich", diese sogenannten Trapez Rahmen. Der Rest ist erstmal nicht so wichtig.
Budgettechnisch stehen 600€ im Raum, aber es käme auch gebraucht in Frage.
Schrittlänge: 75 cm, Körpergröße: 164 cm

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## lucie (14. Februar 2021)

Ich denke, da Du dich hier in einem MTB-Forum befindest, wirst Du bezüglich Deiner Frage vielleicht nicht die Informationen bekommen, die Du dir erwünscht oder die Du benötigst. 
Drücke Dir trotzdem die Daumen, dass Dir geholfen werden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ke-M4xe (14. Februar 2021)

Guter Punkt Lucie. Mal sehen, vll hat ja doch noch jemand einen Tipp.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Februar 2021)

Ich würde ehrlich gesagt niemals auf einem Feldweg mit einem Trekkingrad fahren.  🙈 
Seid ihr euch eher trekkingradmäßig unterwegs? Sonst hätte ich ja fast gesagt, für alles mit Rock das Eisenschwein und für Touren ein leichtes Hardtail.
Ich fahre ein Trekkingrad als Pendlerrad, das eigentlich auch für Touren sein sollte, aber es hat immer das Hardtail gewonnen.


----------



## B1ke-M4xe (14. Februar 2021)

Hi Linfer,

meine Söhne (10+18) und ich sind auf Hardtails unterwegs.

Ich könnte ein gebrauchtes Cube Delhi Pro bekommen, 3 Jahre alt für 500€. Einen Gepäckträger müsste ich ihr eh hinschrauben, hier ist er in den Rahmen integriert.
Ansonsten hat das Bike XT Schaltwerk und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen.

Ich hätte auch zum Hardtail tendiert, aber mit Gepäckträger ist es eh schon egal, oder was meinst du?
Am Eisenschwein war vorne ein Korb und hinten ein Gepäckträger. Ich bevorzuge ja Rucksack, aber meine Frau braucht vielleicht noch etwas Teit, um sich daran zu gewöhnen ;-)

P.S. Das Eisenschwein wird dann ausziehen müssen.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Februar 2021)

Wenn ihr alle auf Hardtails unterwegs seid, dann wisst ihr ja warum. 
Ich persönlich würde immer ein Stadtrad von Tour trennen. Hat es Platzgründe, dass das eine Bike dann gehen muss? Oder ist es auch für den Altag zu unhandlich?
Wie gesagt, Trekkingrad für alles, was über geteerte, glatte Oberflächen hinausgeht, fände ich Unfug, wenn sie die einzige ist, die sich mit sowas herumschlagen müsste. Federgabeln an Trekkingrädern sind leider sackschwer und Augenwischerei.
Wie gesagt, deswegen verwende ich ein Tourenrad für die Stadt und ein Hardtail für Touren, weil ich damit eben nicht auf perfekten Untergrund angewiesen und wesentlich flexibler bin. Für das kleine Gepäck gibt es Rahmentaschen oder Satteltaschen, da benötigt es nichtmal nen Rucksack.


----------



## B1ke-M4xe (14. Februar 2021)

Ja, wir haben keinen Platz für ein weiteres Rad, es muss also ein Kompromiss werden.
Meist sind es Touren zum See, aber die führen halt auch über geschotterte Feldwege usw.
In die Stadt kann man ja trotzdem mit dem MTB fahren.

Aus meiner Sicht sollte das Bike eine Luft-Gabel und hydraulische Scheibenbremsen haben.

Welche Marken sollte ich mir denn noch anschauen?

Viele Grüße und danke für deine Tipps
Jens


----------



## scylla (14. Februar 2021)

Ich seh das ähnlich wie @linfer. Lieber ein leichtes Mountainbike-Hardtail. Auch wenn es für Schotterwege vielleicht overkill erscheint, aber sie wird damit mehr Spaß haben und letztendlich wahrscheinlich auch lieber damit fahren. Vor allem wenn alle Mitfahrer auf "besserem" Material unterwegs sind.
Meine Schwägerin wollte mal unbedingt ein Trekkingrad mit Trapezrahmen haben, war nicht davon abzubringen. Auch eine Trekking-Federgabel war ihr nicht auszureden. Budget war ähnlich abgesteckt wie bei euch. Wir haben das beste was machbar war aus den Vorgaben gemacht (auch dank gut gefüllter Restekiste) aber bei der Probefahrt hab ich mich trotzdem erschrocken, wie schlecht das fährt... ich hab schon lange kein Trekkingrad mehr gefahren  Vor allem die Trekking-Federgabeln sind ein schlechter Witz. Eine Starrgabel wäre imo besser, das springt wenigstens nicht unkontrolliert an jeder Unebenheit zurück, eigentlich bringen die Dinger nur Placebo-Effekt und viel Gewicht. Selbst die aller billigsten Mtb-Federgabeln spielen performancetechnisch in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Ein Mountainbike kann man auch mit Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen ausrüsten, sogar wenn keine Ösen vorhanden sind. Es gibt zum Beispiel Gepäckträger, die sich an der Sattelklemme und dem Schnellspanner abstützen. Bei den Schutzblechen muss man notfalls mit Kabelbindern oder Rohrschellen kreativ werden, bzw. kann man vorne auch ein Steckschutzblech verwenden.

Schaut euch zum Beispiel mal die Radon ZR Modellreihe an, da gibt es relativ günstige Modelle mit für den Preis vernünftiger Ausstattung.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (14. Februar 2021)

B1ke-M4xe schrieb:


> Ja, wir haben keinen Platz für ein weiteres Rad, es muss also ein Kompromiss werden.


Ein Mountainbike stadttauglich zu machen funktioniert übrigens gut, meine Schwester und ihr Mann fahren nur mit umgerüsteten Mountainbikes. Ist halt optisch eher unschön, aber funktionabel.

@scylla 
Ich fahre praktisch jeden Tag mit dem Trekkingrad, es gibt die auch in leicht, wendig und spaßig, aber bitte nur auf Asphalt.   Mir reichen da schon die städtischen Schlaglöcher.


----------



## B1ke-M4xe (16. Februar 2021)

Okay ihr lieben, mit euren Argumenten habe ich es geschafft, meine Frau zu überzeugen  
Sobald die Fahrradläden wieder öffnen dürfen, werden wir ein paar Probefahrten machen mit verschiedenen Hardtails.
Ich lass euch wissen was dabei rausgekommen ist.
Budget wurde nach oben korrigiert ;-)

Tendenz geht in Richtung Cube Access WS Race, 16" oder 17" ist aber noch nicht sicher.
Da ist eine Rock Shocks Judy Silver TK Air drin, wiegt 13,7 kg.
Schaltung ist eine Deore.

Mal sehen wie ihr das taugt.

Alternative wäre das Reaction Pro- das ist allerdings eine ganze Ecke teurer.

Viele Grüße
Jens


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Februar 2021)

B1ke-M4xe schrieb:


> Okay ihr lieben, mit euren Argumenten habe ich es geschafft, meine Frau zu überzeugen
> Sobald die Fahrradläden wieder öffnen dürfen, werden wir ein paar Probefahrten machen mit verschiedenen Hardtails.
> Ich lass euch wissen was dabei rausgekommen ist.
> Budget wurde nach oben korrigiert ;-)
> ...


Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mit 164cm (trotz 75er SL) nen 29er fahren wollen würde. Ab M ist das Cube nämlich 29...
Bin nur 160cm und würde klar zu S oder sogar XS tendieren (selbe SL). 


Aber da gibt's zig Mädels hier die euch dazu schon was sagen werden. Müsst ihr auch selbst wissen, aber drauf achten würd ich schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B1ke-M4xe (17. Februar 2021)

29" Räder meinst du?


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Februar 2021)

Jo, bei der Körpergröße empfiehlt sich doch eher 27,5

Ich mein vielleicht will sie das Teil ja irgendwann doch mal artgerecht bewegen und wenn du nicht über dem Reifen stehen kannst - mir wär das nix. Aber auch ohne das würde ich bei der Körpergröße von 29" Abstand nehmen.


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2021)

Bei dem angedachten Einsatzzweck und einem CC/Touren-Rad mit wenig Federweg, hätte ich da keine Bedenken. Das Problem bei 29er Laufrädern und sehr kleinen Menschen ist ja, dass das Hinterrad im Weg sein kann beim Fahren im steilen holprigen Terrain, und beim nach hinten Absteigen, oder dass bei viel Fedeweg der Lenker zu hoch kommt. Das alles dürfte bei dem beschriebenen Einsatz nicht vorkommen. Wichtiger ist da eher, dass sie über dem Oberrohr bequem stehen kann, aber das ist ja nicht abhängig von der Laufradgröße.
Ich denke mal, falls sie Blut lecken sollte und irgendwann intensiver auf Trails unterwegs sein möchte, muss dann sowieso ein passenderes Rad her. Das möchte man ja dann eh nicht mehr mit dem Gepäckträger-Rad zum Pendeln und für die Baggersee-Touren machen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Februar 2021)

Ja, das ist richtig wegen dem passenderen Rad. 

Aber gerade in Familien sehe ich häufig im Bekanntenkreis, das Mutti alle 10-15 Jahre ein neues Rad bekommt, weil einfach auch alle anderen zu ihrem Recht kommen wollen. Für Mann und Kids wird dann häufig verzichtet und irgendwelche Kompromisskrücken genommen.
Da wäre es zumindest nicht völlig unschlau, für den Fall das sie mal Richtung MTB schielt schon was halbwegs akzeptables zu haben, als was das völlig unpassend dann wäre. Vor allem wenn jetzt schon fast 900€ versenkt werden sollen.

Aber wie gesagt, das muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wird halt nur seltenst dran gedacht bei kleinen Leuten, deswegen wollte ich es auch nur erwähnt haben. 😉


----------

